# A6 C6 battery replacement



## skimblzbvs (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh yeah, it's time to replace the battery in my wife's A6 as well as doing the brakes...

I've seen reference to a radio code needed. Is that for the older model A6's? Her A6 has MMI, so I wasn't sure if swapping batteries was going to have any kind of impact on MMI settings or things like that.

Anybody swapped theirs recently and have any input?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Never had any issues when I changed mine out. The only setting that was lost was my Bose DSP preference (Normal/driver/front/rear surround)

Also, per my Audi tech, you need to calibrate the power control module to let it know there's a new battery in there. :thumbup:


----------

